# Control de Velocidad Motor DC 220v



## Barrero0717 (Dic 4, 2008)

Necesito hacer un poryecto para final de semestre-.... 
es un regulador de velocidad para un motor Dc de 220 v en conexion en derivacion o tambien llamada "shunt" 
Me han comentado q utilize choppers o troceadores de potencia para este ciruciot... desearia saber si alguien me puede ayudar ene sto... 
muchisimas gracias a todos... 
Andres Barrero 
Estudiante de Tecnologia en Electronica


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2008)

El control de velocidad es un circuito PWM y la parte de potencia la puedes hacer con un transistor IGBT o MOSFET de tensión adecuada.

Aqui tienes algo como para comezar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/manejar-motor-cc-90v-pwm-10753/


----------

